

(Chicago startup) puts "Photoshop" behind CDN - slisznia
http://redid.net/

======
rakoo
> "Photoshop"

You mean imagemagick ?

[0] [http://www.imagemagick.org/](http://www.imagemagick.org/)

~~~
slisznia
Confirmed. With few exceptions like 9-Patch or SVG, ImageMagick is our
workhorse.

